# combtail or crowntail?



## Mohankrish99

this is my beautiful betta baby....i thought it is a crowntail and bought it from a pet shop but after 2weeks it's fins are growing like a comb tail..pls help me what is my betta...

i love its color, thats why i bought it though it is sick at the time of purchase..(ammonia poisoning)..now it is cured..
and dont forget to guess its age if possible.


----------



## Kiara1125

Do his rays split again at the end? He might be a combtail or a single ray crowntail. Also, no one can ever be sure of the age of pet store bettas, but I would guess somewhere around 4-6 months for him? Don't take my word on it though. I would ask someone who breeds bettas, as they would know the growth rate of the fry.


----------



## Mohankrish99

Thank u very much..and can he get 180degrees caudal fin..


----------



## Mohankrish99

Yes his rays split again I can see them...
what it would be...


----------



## Kiara1125

If it splits again, then he's a crowntail. The 180 caudal fin ... if each tip reaches a point where it makes a full 180 means that he's actually a halfsun. Here's what a halfsun looks like for crowntails.


----------



## lilnaugrim

CT's can also have 4 rays, the ray count doesn't matter as much to whether it is a halfsun or a regular CT. It's the reduction of the webbing that matters. What you posted Kiara is actually a regular CT

Here's two articles about CT: http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=943
and the Combtail/Halfsun: http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1482

To be considered halfsun it needs to have more than 50% webbing and needs to hit the 180 degree spread when flared. Combtail just needs to have more than 50% webbing as was stated but can be any type as far as Delta or Veil.

So in conclusion, he looks like a regular CT to me.


----------



## Mohankrish99

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=145497&stc=1&d=1370883470

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=145505&stc=1&d=1370883622

Kiara Pls open there links you can see the recent pics of my Betta...
now pls conclude what my Betta is...

thank u both kiara and Lilnaugrim...
I'm a beginner in Bettas...don't know exactly much information about Bettas..


----------



## Kiara1125

My bad. Anyways, I'd say that he is a crowntail.


----------



## Mohankrish99

Thank u dear...


----------



## Laki

I'd also say crowntail. If you can get better pics it might help to have him flare at something. 
Combtails are not really a type moreso than a mutt variant between VT and CT. And they're harder to regulate and predict. I bought my combtail with a full CoT spread and then he grew and now it's completely different but still blended like combtails should be. Basically, you'll mostly see the spikes are shorter and ill formed.


----------



## Mohankrish99

Can he get a 180 degree tail..i.e..caudal fin


----------



## lilnaugrim

No, generally they are born with it. CT's range from 160 to 180 degree's though when fully spread. He looks like he might be able to reach the 160 degree's. It depends on his lineage though and what his parents were.


----------



## Mohankrish99

Oh k...
thank u very much for ur information bro..


----------



## Mohankrish99

At that age can he get his full sized fins...?


----------



## Setsuna

yours is a crown tail not a combtail 
you get combtails when your crossing Crowns tails with Halfmoons
 *
COMBTAIL*
https://www.google.com/search?q=combtail+betta&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.47534661,d.cGE&biw=1440&bih=731&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=Xk22UezxOamViALZqICQBQ#facrc=_&imgrc=EZ78xwqTQSSn7M%3A%3BE27MsXU7jtIlNM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fbettahut.weebly.com%252Fuploads%252F6%252F8%252F0%252F2%252F6802552%252F2555025_orig.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fbettahut.weebly.com%252Ftail-types.html%3B365%3B300

*CROWNTAIL*
http://angelbettas.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/dsc00387-small.jpg


----------



## Mohankrish99

Thank u very much..
can he become like the Betta in the link...i.e. crowntail's link...?


----------



## Laki

Perhaps, but like lilaug said, it really depends on the lineage of the fish. A lot of petstores get bettas from mills (which are like factories for pet stores) and there is little thought or care that goes into the best genetics. Now, I don't know about stores in India but I'd say they're pretty close, or your stores get bettas from Singapore/Malaysia.


----------



## Mohankrish99

Oho ok...I will try my level best to give him healthy environment to achieve it..
thank u very very much..


----------



## lilnaugrim

No he will most likely never get to the 180 that the red CT has. He will look more like this Betta when he's older: http://www.google.com/imgres?q=Delt...bnh=180&tbnw=215&start=0&ndsp=17&tx=156&ty=91


----------



## Darth

Kiara1125 said:


> If it splits again, then he's a crowntail. The 180 caudal fin ... if each tip reaches a point where it makes a full 180 means that he's actually a halfsun. Here's what a halfsun looks like for crowntails.


This is known as a King Crown also.


----------



## Mohankrish99

Thank u both 
darth and ilinaugrim...

I think my Betta will look like that delta+crowntail Betta in the link provided by ilinaugrim...
thank u very much....


----------



## Darth

No problem, I wish you success!!


----------



## Mohankrish99




----------



## Mohankrish99

this is my new 3gal tank and my betta in it...

its rays are again dividing in to 2..now i conform that it is a crowntail betta


----------



## lilnaugrim

Well! Now he's grown his fins out he's looking more like a Combtail! See how those U shapes are filling in? If they fill most of the way in with just some ray's sticking out, then yes he is a Combtail. From his other pictures it looks like he only had about 30% filling in between the ray's but now that's he's grown them out, I guess I'll have to change my opinion lol

Still only reaching Super Delta as far as spread goes but hey, he's a good lookin' fish ;-)


----------



## Mohankrish99

:-Dthank u very much...now he is a comb tail....ha ha ha....180 possible:-D

his tail is spreading as new rays are growing and dividing...look at the edges of his tail some rays are appearing if they divide like the middle rays it definitely get 180 for sure...


----------



## lilnaugrim

I don't think he'll ever get to 180 because his tail curves at the edges. If a ray was sticking straight out, then yes, but because it curves he'll never get to a true 180. He can get close, but won't be true is all.


----------



## Mohankrish99

how much time will it take to get to his full size...?
I will post his photo after that time...
May be 1month..?


----------



## lilnaugrim

He's very close now if not already at his full size, so 1 month sounds right.


----------



## Mohankrish99

He he then get ready


----------



## Mohankrish99

But he is not even 2inches now...! full size of Betta is 3inches..So maybe it will take more time..?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Are you measuring nose to peduncle which is the beginning of the tail? You don't measure the tail. 3 inches is for a Giant, regular Betta's are normally 1.5-2 inches just body size.


----------



## Mohankrish99

Its body is now about 1.3 inches only..


----------



## Basement Bettas

this is a section for show fish. that fish is maybe a comb tail. what is my fish does not belong here...


----------



## Basement Bettas

Please read the sticky for this section..


----------

